# :: ECS Tuning :: Allroad 2.7T / 4.2 Coil Spring Conversion Kit By Arnott



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

This coil spring conversion kit is exclusively designed for the Audi Allroad.

The kit converts all four air struts to a more reliable coil spring/strut combination. To maximize efficiency, struts are pre-assembled and ready for easy installation. No special tools are required.

Front coil spring assemblies include new upper mounts and Bilstein shock absorbers. Comes with instructions on disarming the suspension warning lights.


*Exclusively Designed for the Audi Allroad*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi Allroad 2.7T / 4.2

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

